# MTBK Umgebung Hannover



## fitforfun (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo, seit Feb. 2007 bin ich neuer Einwohner in Hannover (süd). Auf diesem Wege wollte ich mal Leute ansprechen, die sich auskennen in Sachen Mountainbiken hier in der Gegend. Ich bin 42 Jahre alt und fahre seit 2 Jahren MTBK, bisher hauptsächlich Teutoburger Wald und Harz. Am liebsten fahre ich Touren, CC. Jetzt im Winter hat die Kondition natürlich ein bisschen gelitten, aber der nächste Frühling ist schon wieder im Anmarsch und der Trail ruft... Wer hat Lust, mal ein bisschen zu fahren, vielleicht im (oder sagt man "auf dem"?) Deister? Freue mich über Antworten.


----------



## Quen (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Willkommen in der schönsten Stadt der Welt!   

In Hannover ist nun nicht sooo viel in Sachen MTB los, aber es gibt schon ein paar Leute die fahren.

MTB, insbesondere CC, fährt sich im Raum Hannover am besten
- *im *Deister (ca. 415 m hoch)
- Gehrdener Berg (ca. 160 m hoch)
- Benther Berg (ca. 173 m hoch)

Um KM und HM zu machen und auch mal ein paar anspruchsvollere Trails zu fahren, bietet sich der Deister idealerweise an. Der Benther und Gehrdener Berg bringen auch Spaß, aber leider nur HM, wenn man oft rauf und runter fährt - sind zwei reinrassige und schnelle CC-Terrains.

Wenn man Lust und Zeit hat, kann man die drei auch gut zu einer etwas längeren Tour verbinden, würde sich für dich aus der Südstadt u.U. auch anbieten.

Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du dich mir gerne mal anschließen (fahre ausschließlich CC). Wollte am WE auf jeden Fall mal in den Deister.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserträger (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo fitforfun!!!

ich bin im Moment öfter mal Rund um Hannover unterwegs und nach der Zeitumstellung wird das wohl meine Feierabendrunde werden. Fahre ab Vahrenwalderstr. am Kanal entlang, biege dann in Richtung Altwarnbüchener See ab und fahre einmal um den See. Von dort geht es dann am Kanal wieter zur Schleuse (Anderten) weiterzum Maschsee. Der MAschsee wird dann auch nochmal umrundet und wenn ich wieder bei mir zu Hause bin sind das fast 50 km. Gut für die Kondition und am WE gehts dann zum HM-Fressen in den Deister. Wenn Du mal Lust hast die Feierabendrunde mit zu fahren kannst Du dich gerne mal melden. Bis später vielleicht mal....

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Monday (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo Wasserträger,

fahre manchmal die gleiche Runde, nur das ich am Altwarmbüchener See starte. Ab wann fährst du denn diese "Feierabend" Runde? Würde mich sehr gerne anschließen.


----------



## winx (21. Februar 2007)

Deister-Fahrer aus Hannover findest du auch auch hier: www.bc-north.de

gruss


----------



## Wasserträger (21. Februar 2007)

@monday

zur Zeit fahre ich die Feierabend meist am WE wenn ich nicht im Deister bin. Es ist ja abends immer noch dunkel bzw. wird dunkel. Meist entscheide ich das relativ kurzfristig aber wenn Du willst können wir gerne mal ne Runde drehen. Du kannst mir ja mal Deine Handynr. per Mail oder PN schicken und wir telefonieren mal.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## taifun (23. Februar 2007)

Quen schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du dich mir gerne mal anschließen (fahre ausschließlich CC). Wollte am WE auf jeden Fall mal in den Deister.
> 
> ...



hey...das ist unfair...will mit....bin nur außer gefecht gesetzt


----------



## fitforfun (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo und vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Wenn es das Wetter demnächst wieder etwas angenehmer macht, bin ich dabei...


----------



## X.T. (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo Biker aus Hannover!

Schaut doch einfach mal bei der MTB Gruppe des Hochschulsports Hannover vorbei! Dazu müsst Ihr auch nicht unbedingt Student sein!!! Viele Interessante Dinge u. a. zum biken in unseren Revieren wie auch einen Tourentreff findet Ihr dort!
*www.mtb-unisport.de*

In diesem Sinn, eine glorreiche Saison!


----------



## Hitzi (2. März 2007)

@fitforfun

Herzlich willkommen in der schönsten Stadt der Welt  

Ich könnte auch eine nette Feierabend-Runde rund um den Kronsberg anbieten. Sind dann zwar nur ca. 35 Km und 200 Hm aber das ist besser als nichts.

Dabei werden die beiden tollen Aussichts-Hügel an der Messe angefahren und ein paar tolle Trails (leider nur ebenerdig) sind auch dabei.

Wer hat denn noch interesse?

Vielleicht könnte man einen festen Termin in der Woche finden? Dienstags, Mittwochs? Da könnte man ja auch flexibel sein.............

Grüße Hitzi


----------



## X.T. (7. März 2007)

> Vielleicht könnte man einen festen Termin in der Woche finden? Dienstags, Mittwochs? Da könnte man ja auch flexibel sein.............



Tagchen 96er!

Du bist hiermit herzlich eingeladen Dich bei unserer neuen Seite im Tourentreff zu registrieren. Da können wir gerne regelmäßige "Feierabenrunden" verabreden. Wo ist überhaupt Dein Startpunkt in H.?

Grüße Dich...

http://www.mtb-unisport.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitforfun (7. März 2007)

Vielleicht könnte man einen festen Termin in der Woche finden? Dienstags, Mittwochs? Da könnte man ja auch flexibel sein.............

Grüße Hitzi[/QUOTE]

@hitzi
Sobald das Thermometer wieder etwas ansteigt, bin ich gerne dabei! Di, Mi, Do ist gut, wo könnte es losgehen? Wohne in der Südstadt Nähe Maschsee.

Gruß, FFF


----------



## Wasserträger (8. März 2007)

@fitforfun & Hitzi

ich bin in Vahrenwald Nähe Mediamarkt / Kanal zu Hause wie ich immer fahre steht ja etwas weiter oben. Wäre schön wenn wir uns irgendwo auf der Strecke treffen können oder wir machen irgendwo einen Trefffpunkt aus. Bei sind fast alle Wochentage möglich. So nun bin gespannt was daraus wird ;-)


----------



## tom de la zett (8. März 2007)

verdammte Axt, hab ich wohl nen Doppelgänger.....
Cube AMS, Südstadt, Teutoburger/Harz - nur im Alter liegen ein paar Jahre dazwischen !
Hey, fahren immer gern. Wird ja wohl langsam wärmer und trockener. Routen ab H oder im Deister sind vorhande ;o)


----------



## X.T. (8. März 2007)

So denn! Ich bin nahe Vahrenwalder Platz!
Dienstags fährt die Hochschulsportgruppe! Montag und Mittwoch wäre bei mir möglich! Treffpunkt na klar in der Mitte aller Beteiligten, oder?! 

Grüße


http://www.mtb-unisport.de


----------



## Hitzi (9. März 2007)

fitforfun schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man einen festen Termin in der Woche finden? Dienstags, Mittwochs? Da könnte man ja auch flexibel sein.............
> 
> Grüße Hitzi



@hitzi
Sobald das Thermometer wieder etwas ansteigt, bin ich gerne dabei! Di, Mi, Do ist gut, wo könnte es losgehen? Wohne in der Südstadt Nähe Maschsee.

Gruß, FFF[/QUOTE]

Auf welches Wetter wartest du denn noch?   Zugegeben es könnte teilweise mal trockener sein aber sonst ist es O.K.  

Wie wäre es mit einem Termin am Montag oder Mittwoch nächste Woche?

Treffpunkt????? Für die Südstädtler würde sich HAZ Gebäude anbieten und für die Vahrenwalder evt. der Zoo oder im Bereich Kanal?

Je nachdem wer dann an dem Tag mitfährt.......

Uhrzeit? 16.30 - 17.00 Uhr? bis 18.30 uhr ist es ja noch hell........

@ X.T. wann ist Anmeldung für Winklmoos-Alm? Will mitfahren  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## X.T. (9. März 2007)

Ich fände Mittwoch und Mittwochs allgemein recht gut. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, ich weiß gar nicht wo Ihr hin wollt!? Da habe ich wohl was verpasst. Sollten wir uns tatsächlich schon um 16.30 Uhr treffen können, wäre es doch möglich den Benther Berg anzusteuern. Ansonsten kann ich ja auch gleich aufs Rennrad steigen, oder? Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Treffpunkt Madsack Gebäude am Steintor wäre möglich! Aber bitte nicht bei Keha Sport vor der Tür--- brech... 

@Hitzi
Du kannst dich am dem 19. März für das MTB Camp anmelden! Toll zu hören, dass du das Event mitmachen willst. Ist ein genialer Bike-Urlaub für alle Teilnehmer! Versprochen! 

Viele Grüße!

Carsten


http://www.mtb-unisport.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (10. März 2007)

X.T. schrieb:


> Ich fände Mittwoch und Mittwochs allgemein recht gut. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, ich weiß gar nicht wo Ihr hin wollt!? Da habe ich wohl was verpasst. Sollten wir uns tatsächlich schon um 16.30 Uhr treffen können, wäre es doch möglich den Benther Berg anzusteuern. Ansonsten kann ich ja auch gleich aufs Rennrad steigen, oder? Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Treffpunkt Madsack Gebäude am Steintor wäre möglich! Aber bitte nicht bei Keha Sport vor der Tür--- brech...
> 
> @Hitzi
> Du kannst dich am dem 19. März für das MTB Camp anmelden! Toll zu hören, dass du das Event mitmachen willst. Ist ein genialer Bike-Urlaub für alle Teilnehmer! Versprochen!
> ...



Ich meinte diese Variante:
------Ich könnte auch eine nette Feierabend-Runde rund um den Kronsberg anbieten. Sind dann zwar nur ca. 35 Km und 200 Hm aber das ist besser als nichts.-----

Dann werde ich mich mal ab dem 19.März anmelden.

Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass es ein tolles Ding wird.........

Bin da positiv eingestellt........   Jeden Abend auf der Hütte über die Tour schnacken und dabei auf die Berge schauen......... TOP!

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## X.T. (10. März 2007)

O.K., ich freue mich ja wenn ich mal nicht den Übi bzw. Guide spielen muss. Dein Vorschlag soll mir recht sein. Und was Besonderes soll es ja auch gar nicht sein. Das kann jeder am WE haben. Schaue ich mir mal an! War auch schon lang nicht mehr in der Gegend! 
Wie stehts mit den anderen Herrschaften???

Gebt mal Meldung!

Grüße...


http://www.mtb-unisport.de


----------



## Hitzi (13. März 2007)

Meldung 1:

@ X.T. Wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen? Kanal/Schleuse oder HAZ Gebäude?

Mittwoch: Ich könnte ab 14.30 Uhr starten  

Wer kommt noch mit?

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## X.T. (13. März 2007)

Hi Hitzi!

Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr so genau wo du herkamst. Also lass uns einfacherweise am Madsack Gebäude am Steintor treffen. Ich komme etwa von der Werder Str. 
14.30 Uhr ist in Ordnung. Werde dann da sein. Hoffe es geht für dich in Ordnung wenn ich gegen 17.00 Uhr wieder an den Schreibtisch muss. 
Also bis morgen!

Viele Grüße,

Carsten


----------



## Hitzi (21. März 2007)

@all

Wie wäre es mit einer Tour nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch?

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Wasserträger (23. März 2007)

Samstag wollte ich mal wieder meine Feierabendrunde fahren und mich mit dem Satdtplan bewaffnen und mal schauen was man so alles am Kronsberg fahren kann. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzukommen. Zeit steht bei mir noch nicht fest bin aber für alles offen.
Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (23. März 2007)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Samstag wollte ich mal wieder meine Feierabendrunde fahren und mich mit dem Satdtplan bewaffnen und mal schauen was man so alles am Kronsberg fahren kann. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzukommen. Zeit steht bei mir noch nicht fest bin aber für alles offen.
> Grüße
> Stefan


Hi Wasserträger,

am Samstag wollen wir auch den Kronsberg unsicher machen.

Wir treffen uns am Samstag um 14.00 Uhr an der blauen Brücke an den Kiesteichen (Übergang vom Parkplatz zu den Seen). Danach werden wir uns ca. 30 Km einrollen und dann den Kronsberg mit 35 Km Hausrunde erklimmen. Interesse?

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Wasserträger (23. März 2007)

Hallo Hitzi,

wohne noch nicht so lange in Hannover. Kannst Du mir mal bitte verraten wo die Brücke ist??? Ich wollte von Vahrenwald über die Anderter Schleuse Rchtung Messegelände fahren. Ich habe einen Stadtplan im Gepäck und schicke dir per Mail nochmal meine Handynr. Kannst Dich ja nochmal melden.

Bis morgen...Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (23. März 2007)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Hallo Hitzi,
> 
> wohne noch nicht so lange in Hannover. Kannst Du mir mal bitte verraten wo die Brücke ist??? Ich wollte von Vahrenwald über die Anderter Schleuse Rchtung Messegelände fahren. Ich habe einen Stadtplan im Gepäck und schicke dir per Mail nochmal meine Handynr. Kannst Dich ja nochmal melden.
> 
> ...



mail ist unterwegs.........

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## X.T. (24. März 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer Tour nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch?
> 
> ...



Bei mir passt es am Mittwoch ab frühen Nachmittag!

Können wir auch auf einige Runden in den Benther "Berg", oder muss es der Osten der Stadt mit Krons"berg" sein? 

Viele Grüße...



http://www.mtb-unisport.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (24. März 2007)

X.T. schrieb:


> Bei mir passt es am Mittwoch ab frühen Nachmittag!
> 
> Können wir auch auf einige Runden in den Benther "Berg", oder muss es der Osten der Stadt mit Krons"berg" sein?
> 
> ...



Es muss natürlich nicht der ultimative Kronsberg sein............  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## fitforfun (23. April 2007)

Wer hat Lust, am Mittwoch, den 25.04. mit zum Deister zu fahren. Ich stelle mir vor, mit dem Auto bis Wennigsen, dann weiter mit MTB zu fahren, für ca. 1-2 Std.. Kann schon ab Mittags....


----------



## tom de la zett (23. April 2007)

kann erst nach Feierabend bzw. am frühen Abend. Mehr per PM.
Sonst gern ein anderes Mal!


----------



## X.T. (23. April 2007)

fitforfun schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust, am Mittwoch, den 25.04. mit zum Deister zu fahren. Ich stelle mir vor, mit dem Auto bis Wennigsen, dann weiter mit MTB zu fahren, für ca. 1-2 Std.. Kann schon ab Mittags....



Hi!

Bin dabei!

Näheres siehe www.mtb-unisport.de  -> Tourentreff Umgebung Hannover

Viele Grüße...


----------



## fitforfun (24. April 2007)

Deister am Mittwoch: Ich muss gegen 18:00 Uhr wieder hier in Hannover sein. Das heißt, am besten würde mir ein Start um 14 Uhr passen... Wenn das nicht geht: Wer könnte denn ín der nächsten Woche?


----------

